# A desert cottontail today with my new Seal Sniper



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

My boy and I took this desert cottontail today with 7/16 steel and a Seal Sniper.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting nice set up.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Ausome post...ausome pic... and what seems to be an ausome kid.. that's what it's all about.. can't get no better..


----------



## tew3006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

